# 4 speaker setup help please [RESOLVED]



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

hi, i have 4 speakers i want to hook up to all be playing at the same time, how do i do this?the software my motherboard came with does have a speaker configuration tab but nothing in it works(i've experimented with it) do i need some other software to achieve this?i have 3 sound ports onboard my mobo, a blue one a green one and a pink one, im pretty sure my onboard sound supports up to 5 speakers. my specs are in sig, thanks a ton


----------



## skipidybebop (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 4 speaker setup help please*

You need a 5.1 sound card. Although, if you are using the sound card supplied with the specification you listed, there's a good chance you have 5.1 sound.

Click CONTROL PANEL then SOUND AND MULTIMEDIA. At the bottom of the first tab there is an option to select the type of speakers you are using. By default it is set to DESKTOP STEREO SPEAKERS. Change it to 5.1 SOUROUND SPEAKERS.

Make sure all the sliders are up on the volume control panel.
Make sure you havent got speakers plugged into the microphone port.

Also, some software, particulally audio related applications, will have settings within the software itself relating to audio chanels.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: 4 speaker setup help please*

Have you followed the guide in your MSI manual in regards to what plugs into which audio ports? Remember depending on your software emulation of sound, can sometimes effect what plug does what on your sound ports. Normally the software application will map certain sound outputs to certain jacks. The manual should cover the basics depending on your speaker config. This is not 5.1 so no center channel will be involved. Make sure you have the latest chipset driver for the onboard sound. They have made some nice improvements to the software application since their initial version.

According to the specifications on MSI's home page it indicates "5.1 channel audio codec RealTek ALC655"

Your manual is up for download at:
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=695&kind=1
which also includes their latest release of drivers.

As far as the realtek driver. The spec is AC'97 and the latest is here:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/
Click AC'97 software and choose your O.S.

Perhaps the above can aid you in making this happen. There are a whole bunch of MSI k8n models on the site, but I went by what you listed which is the neo 2.0. Hopefully that is the exact board. I would almost guarantee the drivers would be the same anyways.

A side note, once you muck with the Realtek Application. Don't use the windows volume control/mixer to control your volume. You need to make sure



adamb_135 said:


> hi, i have 4 speakers i want to hook up to all be playing at the same time, how do i do this?the software my motherboard came with does have a speaker configuration tab but nothing in it works(i've experimented with it) do i need some other software to achieve this?i have 3 sound ports onboard my mobo, a blue one a green one and a pink one, I'm pretty sure my onboard sound supports up to 5 speakers. my specs are in sig, thanks a ton


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 4 speaker setup help please*

thanks im downloading the drivers now, i tried it with the software my mobo came with, it has an option fr 4 speaker output but it doesnt work when i try to plug it into the correct places, only sound comes out of the green port.


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 4 speaker setup help please*

It worked! thanks a million, i updated the drivers and used the tool to configure 4 speaker setup, it can even do 6 spakers so i might buy a woofer or another speaker set. it sounds great playing rainbow six vegas, hl2, doom3 ect. thanks again!


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: 4 speaker setup help please*

You got it! Glad I could be of some help.

*Moderator:* You can close this thread!



adamb_135 said:


> It worked! thanks a million, i updated the drivers and used the tool to configure 4 speaker setup, it can even do 6 spakers so i might buy a woofer or another speaker set. it sounds great playing rainbow six vegas, hl2, doom3 ect. thanks again!


----------

